
Show HN: Sitemapbot.io – crawl and screenshot an entire website - mark_sz
https://sitemapbot.io/
======
mjsweet
This would be quite useful for designers to take a snapshot for their
portfolio.

~~~
mark_sz
Good idea!

------
mark_sz
This is my weekend project, hope some people will find this useful. Any
feedback is welcome.

